# Identify this fish please..



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

I just moved here and caught this while surf fishing with bonita for sharks. What kind of fish is it? Sorry im dumb, lol


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a bluefish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sand covered bluefish.

No such thing as a dumb question if you don't know. Now you do.


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yepper...looks like a sandy bluefish too. Good shark bait!


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Agree on the Bluefish. They are like a saltwater piranha, so avoid their mouths at all cost!!!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually looks like my ex-wife's mother...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a "Cocktail Blue" to New Yorkers and the Jersey Boys. Feed it to your smoker. Great fish dip, salads and cakes.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*blue*

Roger on the cocktail blue I have been tearing them up here in Jersey, that and stripers and fluke.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Concur, that's a Jersey Native for sure. They're great eating until they get to about 3+ pounds, then they're Mako Candy. They make some of the best smoked fish dip there is too. For pure uncivilized, gladiator fishing there is nothing that compares with throwing metal at blitzing blues. That is as long as you don't mind be covered in blood, half digested fish and scales. Ahhh, paradise.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

looks like a fish covered in flour and cornmeal ready to be put in the fryer.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

For some unknown reason back in the summer of 88 the schools of huge bluefish that usually migrate up the Atlantic coast got diverted and swam up this way. All summer the giant bluefish were cruising by the pier and eating anything. It was certainly an experience. It was hard to kkep a bait on your line long enough to catch a real fish.

In Oct of that year we had a run of blackfins come in close for about 2 weeks. That was a tackle busting blast, I caught 5 in the 2 weeks, mostly on ballies.

Rick


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

I love to eat bluefish. send them my way if you don't want them. i used to catch them on cut mullet on the atlantic side during the winters. 

wish i would run into a school of them here


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't remember the exact year ,but do recall the run off big blues. I would guess about 25 years ago. I caught many in the 10-15 lb range off the Pensacola Pier. We even had a few the next year. Real tackle busters!!


----------



## MartiMar (Nov 9, 2011)

i agree looks like a blue fish
you really got to be hungry to eat one 
not good to my taste


----------

